# CORSAIR PSU Selection -----



## ravi23071988 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi, Friends........

I want to know from a *experienced guys* like you that which model should be the best selection????
Which *Corsair PSU* is best between the range *600w to 650w*??

My max budget is Rs. 4,500.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

For your budget Corsair GS600 normal 80+ @4k looks good.But if  you are ok with other brand like seasonic then my suggestion will be Seasonic S12 II 620 Watt 80+ Bronze@4.6k.This model is same as Corsair tx650v2.btw. Seasonic makes psu for corsair.

You can find this model at md computers or vedant computers, kolkata.

BTW. post your pc config here....


----------



## Tarun (Dec 9, 2011)

ravi23071988 said:


> Hi, Friends........
> 
> I want to know from a *experienced guys* like you that which model should be the best selection????


pls guys its not always that the experienced people only can give good suggestion  some people learn from other peoples experience 


> Which Corsair PSU is best between the range 600w to 650w??
> 
> My max budget is Rs. 4,500.


Is there a particular reson only CORSAIR ??? even Seasonic,Antec,FSP make pretty decent and some even better then Corsair

as for 4.5k

Corsair GS600

Seasonic S12II-620

Seasonic S12II-520
u may get these another 10 to 20 buck cheaper locally use ur bargaining skills  
whats  ur config ??? buddy pls specify it so that we can help u better


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 9, 2011)

i m sorry about that-------

a more presize about 650w--


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 9, 2011)

@OP: post the detailed config of your rig before anyone can suggest you optimum PSU..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 9, 2011)

Tenida said:


> /"]
> 
> Seasonic makes psu for corsair





Tarun said:


> /"]
> 
> Can u proof that it the first time m hear that





> Corsair is known in enthusiast circles as a premier supplier of high performance memory and has risen to become one of the most talked about power supply brands around.* Corsair was able to establish such an amazing presence in such a short time through the use of quality OEM builders (Seasonic and CWT), rigorous standards, and excellent support.* Since its entrance into the PSU field, it has established a number of lines of power supplies to address (and overlap) just about every market segment with its GS, CX, VX, TX, HX, and AX lines. Today, Corsair brings us the HX1050 (CMPSU-1050HX), a replacement for one of its old standby units from the HX line, the HX1000W. This new unit is once more produced in conjunction with CWT.


*Source*


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 10, 2011)

_My PC Config :-_

Screen : Samsung Syncmaster 740n 17'' LCD.
UPS :APC Back ES 500
Motherboard : *Intel D945GCCR*
Ram : 2 GB Kingston DDR2 667
HDD : Segate Barracuda *1 TB +160 GB* , 7200.
Processor : *Intel Pentium D(Dual Core) 3.00 GHz*.
PSU : Solitier 500w.
DVD_+ RW : LG multi Layer
Speaker : Creative 2.1 370 SSB
GPU : *XFX 9800 GTX+ 512 MB DDR3 PCI 16x1*(new not installed).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 10, 2011)

^^Seasonic SI2II 520w will be enough for you.


----------



## Tarun (Dec 11, 2011)

a FSP 500w is the cheapest u can get and a Seasonic 430 will be a better option the minimum requirements for a 9800GTX+ is 450 watts i think the 430 should work good


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

@OP, Get Seasonic S12II 620 - 4.5K
Suits your budget & lasts in your future builds too..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 11, 2011)

9800GTX+ is a power hungry card also more headroom is always better for future upgrade.PSU and cabinet is the only component we don't upgrade much.It is wise to invest in some good psu.If you have the budget
My suggestion Seasonic S12II 620@4.6k


----------



## ashis_lakra (Dec 11, 2011)

Go fo Seasonic S12II 620@4.6k .

I've a much power hungry system than yours and I can run it flawlessly


----------



## Tarun (Dec 11, 2011)

Seasonic 430 is the minimum u need right now anythin under that might damage ur system but u can go with seasonic 620 it will have more overclocking headroom for ur CPU and GPU as Tenida told


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll also advice you to go for S12II 620. Will be future proof and it can easily handle 560ti, 6870 & even 6950. So worthy investing.


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 11, 2011)

Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review

jonnyguru says


> 3 Year Warranty
> Our commitment to superior quality.
> -Except it's a FIVE year warranty, right? Seasonic must have changed this since the box was printed up, because the mere presence of the 5 year sticker on the front indicates that it is a later addition. Moreover, Seasonic USA's website itself proclaims that the five years is the correct number.



what is this ?


----------



## MegaMind (Dec 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> I'll also advice you to go for S12II 620. Will be future proof and it can easily handle 560ti, 6870 & even 6950. So worthy investing.



Missed GTX570 & 6970, it can handle 580 but not recommended..



fz8975 said:


> what is this ?



Seasonic initially stated 3yrs warranty, then changed to 5yrs..


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 11, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Seasonic initially stated 3yrs warranty, then changed to 5yrs..



thats very good..
but i want to ask how is service/availibility of seasonic PSUs ?


----------



## ravi23071988 (Dec 11, 2011)

IS *Corsair* is not good,,,
or *Seasonic* is better than *Corsair*????


----------



## Tarun (Dec 12, 2011)

seasonic is abit better i guess i depends how much u spend ur $$$$$$


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

ravi23071988 said:


> IS *Corsair* is not good,,,
> or *Seasonic* is better than *Corsair*????



Seasonic is the OEM of corsair and better priced that corsair PSUs. SO getting corsair means you are paying some extra money for Corsair brand-name.


----------

